# Atlas Horizontal Mill Change-o-matic Window



## wlburton (Jan 23, 2016)

I've noticed that, like the one on mine, the window for the feed display on most mills that people post pictures of has turned an opaque yellowish red and you can't see through it very well if at all.  I ordered a 12" x 12"  piece of 1/8" "Impact-Resistant Polycarbonate Sheet" from McMaster-Carr which seems to be the perfect replacement (that was the smallest piece I could find at the time).  The drive pins holding the brass plate can be driven out from the back.  Since I only used a 1 3/8 x 1 7/8" piece I have a lot left and would be happy to cut out a piece, put it in a regular envelope, and send it for free to anyone in this group (in the U.S.) who wants one until I run out of polycarbonate sheet or stamps. 

Bill


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2016)

I would be interested in one please.  PM sent.


----------



## modela (Jan 23, 2016)

I would as well, thank you.


----------



## brino (Jan 23, 2016)

....I am in Canada, and do NOT need any, but cheers to you!
That's what it is all about!
-brino


----------



## wlburton (Jan 23, 2016)

modela said:


> I would as well, thank you.


PM me your address and I'll send one out on Monday.

Bill


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 23, 2016)

I sent a "conversation" hope that qualifies as well.   What did you use to get the pins out? What size punch?
Did you have to take the cover off the machine to get at the back?


----------



## wlburton (Jan 23, 2016)

34_40 said:


> I sent a "conversation" hope that qualifies as well.   What did you use to get the pins out? What size punch?
> Did you have to take the cover off the machine to get at the back?


I'll send you one on Monday.  You do have to take the cover off.  When I did mine the holes were actually filled and painted over so I didn't see them and I ground off the heads (most drive pins that I've see are drilled through but some are blind drilled).  If you look hard enough you'll find the holes--then you'll be able to drive them out and reuse the pins and not have to worry about marring the brass cover.  I bought a box of drive screws (they're #2 x 3/8) so if you want I can send you three of them--let me know if you do.  The hole is about a #39 or #40 drill size so you need something really small to push the pins out.

Bill


----------



## Gunner (Jan 24, 2016)

I have an MFA with the same problem.  I'll PM my address and if there is any of the plate left, please send me a piece.


----------



## Rob (Jan 24, 2016)

My mill is missing 2 of the drive pins.  I plan to use screws also to place it back on.  Did you tap the holes or just use small nuts on the back side?


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd be thrilled to also get the pins!  And thanks for all the knowledge too!!! 

Great group of folks right here, what a way to start the new year.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 24, 2016)

Me too, if there are any left.   Thanks!  
I sent a PM - hope I did it right.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 24, 2016)

McMaster sells drive screws.  But I assume you would have to buy 50 or 100.


----------



## wlburton (Jan 24, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> McMaster sells drive screws.  But I assume you would have to buy 50 or 100.


That's where I got them.  It was a box of 100 and I have 97 left!  I think I'll put 3 in with each plastic piece I send out just in case people need them, because I know I'll never need that many!  This is fun--I've gotten 5 requests so far from all over the country!

Bill


----------



## Rob (Feb 2, 2016)

Received my window and drive pins today.  Thank you.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2016)

So did I.  Thanks.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 2, 2016)

wlburton said:


> I've noticed that, like the one on mine, the window for the feed display on most mills that people post pictures of has turned an opaque yellowish red and you can't see through it very well if at all.  I ordered a 12" x 12"  piece of 1/8" "Impact-Resistant Polycarbonate Sheet" from McMaster-Carr which seems to be the perfect replacement (that was the smallest piece I could find at the time).  The drive pins holding the brass plate can be driven out from the back.  Since I only used a 1 3/8 x 1 7/8" piece I have a lot left and would be happy to cut out a piece, put it in a regular envelope, and send it for free to anyone in this group (in the U.S.) who wants one until I run out of polycarbonate sheet or stamps.
> 
> Bill


Oh, that brown rectangle in the middle of the red painted plate has something behind it?!?  Seriously, thanks for offering the replacement windows.

Bruce


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 2, 2016)

I recieved mine today also!  Thank You so much.

Now to make some time and install the new parts.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 2, 2016)

I wonder what causes the discoloration of those windows.  The window in the grungy old machine I recently acquired is perfectly clear, once I wiped the crud off it.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## wlburton (Feb 2, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> I wonder what causes the discoloration of those windows.  The window in the grungy old machine I recently acquired is perfectly clear, once I wiped the crud off it.
> 
> Spiral_Chips


I wouldn't be surprised if ones that are still clear have already been replaced at some point during the last 50 or 60 years and that the problem is one of original porous material + oil + age.

Bill


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 2, 2016)

Received mine today too.   Very clever packaging.   Thanks Bill.


----------



## hcdozier (Feb 4, 2016)

Bill...

Just got my window and the drive pins today.
Thanks very much for doing this for the community!.

Hank Dozier


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 30, 2016)

May I please have a set of the window and drive pins? Just got an Atlas mill today! 


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## wlburton (Mar 31, 2016)

Steve Shannon said:


> May I please have a set of the window and drive pins? Just got an Atlas mill today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send me your address in "Conversations" and I'll send you a set.

Bill


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine arrived yesterday. Thank you very much. I hope I have an opportunity to pay you back and someone else forward!


----------

